# Missouri Wine Festival slated in July in Excelsior Springs



## Mike93YJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Is anyone planning on going. We are, got room reservations today!

Saturday, July 16, 2011 from 12pm - 9pm. In it's fifth year going strong. This year's Missouri Wine Festival in Historic Excelsior Springs, MO promises grand entertainment and great wines from around the state. Enjoy sampling wines from over 14 different wineries including St. James, Stone Hill, Wenwood Farms, Baltimore Bend, Seven Springs and more. Meander among wineries and artists that dot the back lawn of the beautiful historic Elms Hotel while live music plays for nine straight hours. Enjoy the likes of Keota, Ron Richards & Karla Bauer, Miss Major and Her Minor Mood Swings, James Ward Band and Molly Hammer. Tickets are $20 in advance and $25 at the door. visit www.VisitESprings.com for more information or by calling 816-630-5500.


----------



## Zwetschgen (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the day off... Might as well. It's only an hour and twenty minutes or so from me. It'll be fun for sure.


----------

